# 70 gallon Dempsey / Salvini / ???



## C.Casaceli (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a 4' 70 gallon tank, currently has one remaining 4" + Bumble Bee Cichlid. He (now all black) has taken over the tank. He killed all the other fish with him, the tank was not stocked enough.

He's getting traded in. I think he's a cool looking fish though.

My question is, will a dempsey and a salvini work together with something else? Will the dempsey and Salvini even work together? I'll take suggestions, you can call me an idiot, I just don't want to end up with one fish again.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

make sure the dempsey is a lil bigger then the salvini. and u can have a male con with them to if u want


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

What's the width of the tank?

Am curious about Sal's, but my FM and EBJD only squabble a little (4ft tank too). The FM was the dominant one of the tank, whilst the EBJD is more chilled, ignoring his flaring anger (although I have caught the EBJD cornering swordtails!).


----------



## C.Casaceli (Oct 19, 2007)

Its about 16 or 18".

The salvinis seem kind of spunky, I saw a video of one chasing around an Oscar that was a pretty decent size.

Any other ideas?


----------



## C.Casaceli (Oct 19, 2007)

Any ideas on aquascaping this tank differently than you would for African Mbuna? Will the sal and dempsey still be fine with rocks, caves and such? Should there be more wood pieces and plants instead?

Will they be ok if I leave the two large, expensive, algae covered pieces of Holey rock in the tank?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

that would work, and I would add some driftwood and leave the caves. I don't know anything about holey rock though.


----------



## C.Casaceli (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone think a green texas with the dempsey and salvini would be ok? Or should I stick with the dempsey, sal and some other smaller fish?

Green Tex profile says 9" and pretty aggressive, and I know the salvini and dempsey are pretty agressive too, these three and some larger tetras or barbs for dithers? LFS had all three last time I was there.


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

Doubt they'd be room for those three, but it may work...although I'm sure CichlidLover should chime in; he's got experience of breeding both in a 55g (solely though).

Just a thought, but what about a breeding pair of the smaller cichlids, plus either a Sal or JD as population control of the fry?


----------



## C.Casaceli (Oct 19, 2007)

When you say smaller cichlids, do you mean like keyholes or something along those lines?


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah...no, FM's or Cons - that sort of size (proably mid-sized cichlids). Keyholes won't stand up to the aggression of either a JD or Sal!

Have been looking around old threads, someone has a 75G with 6 FM's and 1 Texas (TOTM July 06), whilst another has 4 Cons (1M/3F) and a male Sal....and some dithers to bring the cichlids out (black skirt tetra's, swordtails, giant danio's etc)


----------

